# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  непредвиденная ситуация в 1с 8.3

## Виктория809

Добрый день!
При выбивании чека в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1483) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.100.20) выдает ошибку: "К сожалению возникла непредвиденная ситуация. Код 0000000000065526. Но ККТ в 1С формирует закрытие и открытие смены. Чеки выходят.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> При выбивании чека в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1483) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.100.20) выдает ошибку: "К сожалению возникла непредвиденная ситуация. Код 0000000000065526. Но ККТ в 1С формирует закрытие и открытие смены. Чеки выходят.


Сделайте стандартные: очистка кэша, тестирование и исправление, обновление платформы и конфигурации.

----------

sternu (27.09.2021)

----------


## sternu

Виктория, добрый день!
Вам удалось разобраться с Вашей проблемой? У нас такая же ошибка при пробитии чека. Очистка кэша и тестирование/исправление не помогли. Помогло ли Вам обновление конфигурации?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Виктория, добрый день!
> Вам удалось разобраться с Вашей проблемой? У нас такая же ошибка при пробитии чека. Очистка кэша и тестирование/исправление не помогли. Помогло ли Вам обновление конфигурации?


Возможно, это
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18375/topic95640/

----------


## sternu

Обновление конфигурации до релиза 3.0.102.11 помогло, даже патч от 24.09.2021 к этому релизу не понадобился )

----------

